# NZ EOI Result



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,


How long does it takes for NZ EOI result to be released?

Cheers,


----------



## rwahdan (Sep 19, 2013)

*EOI Results*

Hi There,

From what I know, every two weeks the results will take place. Next time scheduled on 2-OCT-2013 as the last one was 18-SEP-2013. if your score is over 140 then you will get a better chance rather than less that 140.

please see guide below:



History of selection points

Expressions of Interest submitted under the Skilled Migrant Category are entered into the Expression of Interest Pool. We rank Expressions of Interest in the pool from highest to lowest points claimed, and make regular selections from the pool.


For selections up to and including 21 December 2005, selection from the pool was based on a selection point set by the Workforce Deputy Secretary prior to each selection. Expressions of Interest with a point score equal to or above the selection point were selected. 


From 21 December 2005, selections from the pool are made on the following basis:


Expressions of Interest that have total points of 140 or more are selected automatically Expressions of Interest that have less than 140 points and include points for jobs or job offers are selected in sufficient numbers to meet the requirements of the New Zealand Residence Programme Additional Expressions of Interest may be selected from the pool to meet the requirements of the New Zealand Residence Programme using criteria set by the Minister of Immigration.


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

tHANKS


----------

